# New Condo Living Room Needs A Rug - HELP!



## steveshapiro (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have a new condo I purchased a couple of months ago and I'm finishing the living room. Here's what I have now although I'm moving the coffee table depending on what rug I get;










So the cheapest one I found and liked was this one from Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Rugs-Modern-S...SIR4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1307066834&sr=8-8

Next option is a Merino sheepskin rug which is dreamy and so thick and lush from http://www.sheepskinfurs.com/18-sheepskin-rugs . My parents got a quad from them and it's seriously heaven for your feet, but I have 3 pets...I'm a little worried there.

This one is beautiful but for the size I want....pretty danged expensive! http://www.decorarugs.com/Karastan_American_Modern_Graycliff_Teak_p/2106-27624.htm

What would you folks do? Any other options I should look at after seeing my place there?


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't go with white or ivory. They will show dirt in a couple of weeks. I like the last one best. The background color is a perfect match for your wall paint. Maybe you could find a less expensive one with a similar pattern/color. Just my $.02.  Nice looking living room, BTW.


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you checked out Ikea's rugs? I have a really nice teal colored rug from Ikea in my living room. If there's not an Ikea in your state, I'm sure they ship. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=rugs


----------



## steveshapiro (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks everyone!

@Diva The Ikea rugs are synthetic and really junky quality compared to a Merino rug. There's a reason those rugs are only $39


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ran across this method for making custom rugs yesterday and thought of this post. 

http://www.veccostudio.com/?DN_one_300x250

Seems like you could make your own stencils and use a remnant for an area rug?


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*aha!*

Someone needs to try this as I really would love to use this in my house. With 2 boys and a dog, I wonder if it will last.


----------



## Auburndiy (Jun 25, 2011)

*More rug choices*

Have you looked into Sphinx by Oriental Weavers rugs? I too was having an extremely difficult time trying to find a rug that I liked and they have so many great choices that are contemporary that I think would look great here. You could also try going to Homegoods stores to look at rugs. Coincidentally that is where I found my Sphinx rug and didnt even know the brand until I was home. They are nice quality and I bought mine (5' by 7'.3") for 99.00 which is a steal compared to what they usually sell for.


----------

